# Got My First Handgun



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I went to the store last night to see what my options were in a 9mm auto in the cheaper price range, and to get a Taurus 38 Special for my wife. After looking at all the revolvers her attention quickly turned to the Springfield XD9 4" Service model I was looking at just for fun. She wanted to see it, and ended up being able to pull the slide just fine, and actually liked the feel of the XB9 over the revolver. I was more than happy to spend the extra cash on one high quality gun instead of two cheaper ones. I also feel safer in the fact that she will have 16 rounds instead of the 5 rounds the 38 special held. We can't wait to get to the range, and my wife is really happy with our purchase. It should be a great gun for both of us. Here are some pics.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!!

Will she be carrying this gun, or just using for home defence and fun at the range?

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks just like my baby, only mine is the .40. You'll like it a lot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, congrats. Nice gun :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I forgot to add that if you don't like how the guide rod sticks out of the gun, consider getting a Don's Guide Rod and spring for your new toy. http://pistolgear.com/proddetail.php?prod=01DRA


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

It will be for home defense and fun at the range. She hasn't decided if she wants to get her concealed license yet. The only gun I had was a 12 gauge for home defense, and now that I am traveling more with my company, I wanted her to have something that she could handle easily. Plus I have always wanted a semi-auto pistol, so it all worked out really well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My wife hates guns, but I was able to corral her to the range 2x. Out of all my guns, she preferred the USPc the best. Whebere I go on trips, I put that gun by her bed, and she at least knows how to use it. I keep it cocked and locked, and she knows how to work the safety.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

justin81 said:


> It will be for home defense and fun at the range. She hasn't decided if she wants to get her concealed license yet. The only gun I had was a 12 gauge for home defense, and now that I am traveling more with my company, I wanted her to have something that she could handle easily. Plus I have always wanted a semi-auto pistol, so it all worked out really well.


If she's going to CCW, she want to look at something smaller. Not caliber wise, but frame. I'm 6'5" and depending on my clothes, the grip of my service model will print.



Shipwreck said:


> My wife hates guns, but I was able to corral her to the range 2x. Out of all my guns, she preferred the USPc the best. Whebere I go on trips, I put that gun by her bed, and she at least knows how to use it. I keep it cocked and locked, and she knows how to work the safety.


Mine doesn't hate 'em, but she's not in love with them either. She does let me keep the P3AT by her side of the bed though.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

My wife loves guns. We both grew up shooting, and have always had them around. With the both me and the shotgun around she always felt safe, but the after my first week being gone for work, she insisted that she had a handgun. I'm supprised it took us this long to buy one to be honest. We both said we would when we turned 21, but never got around to it.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Nice gun, I think you will really like the way it shoots as well as how it feels.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

justin81 said:


> It will be for home defense and fun at the range. She hasn't decided if she wants to get her concealed license yet. The only gun I had was a 12 gauge for home defense, and now that I am traveling more with my company, I wanted her to have something that she could handle easily. Plus I have always wanted a semi-auto pistol, so it all worked out really well.


Back when I was looking for another gun for myself, this was the gun that my wife was the most accurate with. She loved shooting it.

WM


----------



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome to the world of XDs
After you and the wife shoot the XD you will both be hook on them.
Before you know it you will have more XDs running around the house.
Have fun and be safe


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm glad to see that everyone knows, and likes this gun. I'm going to stop today and get some snap-caps so my wife can practice loading, unloading, and dry fireing.:mrgreen:


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats! Nice gun!:smt023


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I was wondering how many snap caps I should get. Most of the ones I see come in 5pks and 6pks. Since they don't eject, I don't need to fill up a magazine right?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, they do not eject. Typically, for dry firing practice, I use 1 in the chamber. Pull the trigger, and then recock the gun by pulling the slide back an 1/8" - Then reshoot...

U want several because they tend to wear out after probably 100 or so shots. The firing pin will slowly dent the fake primer area. It will slowly make a deeper and deeper hole. After a while, the hole will be deep enough that the firing pin will no longer touch the snapcap. Then its time to get rid of it and start again.

That judgement is sort of a guess. Check it periodically. When U feel the depression is too deep, toss it and use another


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Shipwreck. I'll get the pack of five. I think it will help her become more comfortable handling the gun. Hopefully the weather will get better here in Dallas so we can get out to the range!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Just to play Devil's Advocate here, you also don't really need to bother with the snap caps for dry fire practice with the XD. It's has a striker, not a firing pin, so it's OK to dry fire it.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Todd said:


> Just to play Devil's Advocate here, you also don't really need to bother with the snap caps for dry fire practice with the XD. It's has a striker, not a firing pin, so it's OK to dry fire it.


That's a good thing to know. Thanks Todd.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> Just to play Devil's Advocate here, you also don't really need to bother with the snap caps for dry fire practice with the XD. It's has a striker, not a firing pin, so it's OK to dry fire it.


Sometimes I wish I'd keep a word document with some common comments, so I don't have to type the same thing out all the time.

U really should always use snap caps for dry firing practice, since U are repeatedly pulling that trigger. I've seen multiple posts on Glocktalk by people who have cracked and broke the area of the slide around the firing pin. Even though the Glock must be dry fired to disassemble, it can still happen. Admittedly, its typically people who dry fire a lot.

Other guns recommend snap caps too. Beretta 92 firing pins can easily break otherwise. HK redesigned the firing pin in their USP line a couple of years ago - They left the old design in the gun for many years, and the firing pin was prone to breakage because of dry firing.

SOme people insist that all modern semi-autos, striker based or not, are safe to dry fire. That doesn't seem to be true.

Occassional dry fire is 1 thing. Repeated practice is another. I'd get the snap caps if I were U. And, use them...


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm going to go ahead and get them anyways. Even if it is ok to dry fire, I'd rather be safe than sorry. Plus I think it will help my wife to see them in the gun and in the chamber. Maybe it will help her to remember to always check the chamber if she can physicaly see that there is something in there. I don't want her getting used to the gun being empty all the time and forgetting to check.


----------



## bantonio (Jan 2, 2007)

You are going to love that gun. Of all my handguns, it's my favorite. The XDs are really coming along and making a real good name for itself. For what it's worth.
BA


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new gun. I been looking at that one myself and it seems like a winner. I shoot my son in laws 5" XD/.45 all the time and I like it a bunch. Good luck.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Not only do you have a nice new gun, it sounds like you got a great shooting buddy. My wife got her CCW and then got her a Walther P22 and Sig 239. I have to drag her to the range now, I wished she enjoyed it more. Your a lucky man.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Not only do you have a nice new gun, it sounds like you got a great shooting buddy. My wife got her CCW and then got her a Walther P22 and Sig 239. I have to drag her to the range now, I wished she enjoyed it more. Your a lucky man.


My wife loves to shoot. Hates other guns going off close by. We now use earplugs and headsets (2400's suggestion), and that helped a lot. Next, we are going to try to find an outdoor range.

She does OK until the deer hunters show up and set up next to us on the indoor range. Then she has to excuse herself and go sit in the lobby.

WM


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 19, 2007)

Todd- Forgive the stupid question: I have the XD40 and was interested in swapping out the guide rod but wanted to make damn sure I knew which one to get. I have the XD40 5" Tactical but am NOT sure of whether it's a #14 or #16 rating (out of the box, no mods yet).

Any ideas on where to find that out? Thx for any help/direction you can toss my way.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I *think* the stock rating is actually 18#'s. Someone here might know for absolute sure. Otherwise I'd suggest posting the question on XD Talk, http://www.xdtalk.com/ , or sending an email to Springfield and asking them directly.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I love my XD9. I'm really close to 10,000 rounds and I haven't even had it a year. Now it feels like a part of my arm when I shoot. I'll post a thread with pics once I hit that 10,000 round mark.



justin81 said:


> It will be for home defense and fun at the range. She hasn't decided if she wants to get her concealed license yet. The only gun I had was a 12 gauge for home defense, and now that I am traveling more with my company, I wanted her to have something that she could handle easily. Plus I have always wanted a semi-auto pistol, so it all worked out really well.


Have her take the CHL class anyway. The one I took in Fort Worth was only $99. Get that out of the way then let her decide on whether she wants to mail in the paperwork or not. You also spread out the cost.

You might be interested in www.xdtalk.com and www.texaschlforum.com.


----------

